# Remarriage



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Question:

In Tolkien's works, does anyone ever get remarried? I mean, I know of TONS of widows, widowers, etc, but what about second husbands? 
I've just never heard of it. 

In FotR (movie, I can't remember in the book) Elrond tells Arwen that Aragorn will die blah blah and then she'll be forsed to life the rest of her sad little life all by herself. Is remarrage just not an option in Middle Earth?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Remarrage*



> Now it came to pass that Finwe took as his second wife Indis the fair


Of Feanor and the unchaining of Melkor


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Remarrage*

What book is that from Thor? Is it the Sil? *grumbles to self* Still havn't made myself read that whole thing.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Remarrage*



Firawyn said:


> Question:
> 
> In Tolkien's works, does anyone ever get remarried? I mean, I know of TONS of widows, widowers, etc, but what about second husbands?
> I've just never heard of it.
> ...



The key to _any_ subject in Tolkien is this: if ya didn't read it they didn't do it or they don't have it! 

Barley


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Remarrage*

Yes, Fir, the Silmarillion, chapter six.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Remarrage*

*Firawyn*, first, I'd like to say that I respect your interest in Tolkien, but, I think that in order to be better acquainted with his works, you should not rely on the movies only. Why not read the books? 

The other thing, I would like to draw your attention to is the title of the present Section, where you have decided to open your thread.
It says: 

*Annals of the Eldanyárë - Discussions and activities aimed at understanding the depth of Tolkien's works, and their relationship to other mythologies, theologies, history, and other literary works.*

So, think of this section as of a place of advanced lore in Tolkien and his works, hence a topic like the one of the present thread may have been better opened in another section instead, where you might get much more attention to it and many more answers and opinions! 

Moved to the Hall of Fire. -- Ithrynluin


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 7, 2005)

> Why not read the books?



Pst, Lhun, I do believe she has.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Oct 8, 2005)

For a full answer to the question you'll have to read HoMe X.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 8, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Question:
> 
> In Tolkien's works, does anyone ever get remarried? I mean, I know of TONS of widows, widowers, etc, but what about second husbands?
> I've just never heard of it.
> ...



Arwen bound herself to Aragorn, a mortal, and made the choice to become mortal herself. Upon his death, she had difficulty coming to terms with his death. But if she had reverted her choice back to immortality then, and if she could sail to the Undying Lands after his death, she would probably have died of sorrow, and their love would remain but a faint echo of a memory. Thus we see her laying down her life in Cerin Amroth.

Marriage was a natural course of life for the elves, and they would never part unless one of them perished somehow. Finwë seems to be a lone exception to the rule, his first wife would not return to life, and he remarried and was happy again. 

I daresay those men who were elf-friends (i.e. Numenoreans, their predecessors and descendants) also followed a similar 'guideline' and married only once in life.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 8, 2005)

I think that Aiwendil is hinting at "The severance of marriage":


> In those unhappy things which afterward came to pass and in which Feanaro was a leader, many saw the effects of this breach in the house of Finwe, judging that if Finwe had endured his loss and been content with the fathering of his mighty son, the courses of Feanaro would have been otherwise, and much sorrow and evil would never have been. Thus it is that the cases in which remarriage of the Eldar can take place are rare, but rarer still are those who do this, even when it is permissible. For the sorrow and strife in the house of Finwe is graven in the memory of the Eldar


According to the Doom of Finwe and Miriel, a marriage between elves can end only by the end of the will - which proceeds either from the dead elf either from a doom, pronounced by Manwe and Mandos.


----------

